# Photoshop CS2 Mac Workspace



## scott_mooney (Aug 3, 2006)

Is there a way to make it have that grey workspace background behind the pallettes and artwork windows?  Photoshop CS2 has no grey workspace in my Mac.  It's driving me crazy because every time I accidentally click on the background (which happens a lot) it minimizes PShop and I have to go maximize it again.


----------



## simbalala (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm not quite sure what you mean but possibly this thread will help...

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=272514

It's relevant if you've inadvertently changed the standard gray to something else.


----------



## scott_mooney (Aug 3, 2006)

Actually, what I mean is this:

I'm used to PC version of Photoshop being a window, self contained.  The artwork windows are within this window.  On My new Mac, there is no Photoshop window... only a toolbar across the top, menus floating over my desktop, and all my other open software and desktop icons visibleall over the place.   I don't want to see that.  I only want to see what's going on in photoshop.  

As it is now, if I go to grab the edge of an art window but miss it by one pixel I end up inadvertantly selecting another program or my desktop, which makes Photoshop minimize.  I have the frustration of having to constantly go back down to the dock and doubleclick the photoshop icon to bring it back to the screen.  I don't want to have to do that.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 3, 2006)

Hit the F key to toggle between full screen (gray), black screen, or desktop viewable (default). These options are in the bottom of the toolbar too. 

Remember you'll only see the open doc you used the F key on. The other docs open will be behind that and will have their own view characteristics (default to desktop visible).


----------



## simbalala (Aug 3, 2006)

Natobasso said:


> Hit the F key to toggle between full screen (gray), black screen, or desktop viewable (default). These options are in the bottom of the toolbar too.
> 
> Remember you'll only see the open doc you used the F key on. The other docs open will be behind that and will have their own view characteristics (default to desktop visible).


Ah, that's what s/he means...

I hate that view but I've always been on a Mac. The one thing I always do though is reverse the zoom options. That is, turn off "Zoom Resizes Windows".

I do Option-Command-Plus till I'm zoomed in more than I need, then Command-Minus till I'm at the size I want to work at. That way I've got the gray frame visible around the image.

In O/S 9 or earlier you had the option to hide the Desktop contents which made the background less busy.

edit: Also learn to use Command Tab to choose among open apps or install Witch, a Command Tab on steroids.


----------



## scott_mooney (Aug 3, 2006)

Great tip!  Thanks Natobaso!  It's not the perfect solution but I guess it's the best available option.  Far better than seeing all my clutter.  Maybe CS3 will bring back the option I like.  

Cheers!
Appreciatively,
Scott


----------



## simbalala (Aug 3, 2006)

scott_mooney said:


> Great tip!  Thanks Natobaso!  It's not the perfect solution but I guess it's the best available option.  Far better than seeing all my clutter.  Maybe CS3 will bring back the option I like.
> 
> Cheers!
> Appreciatively,
> Scott


I think what you don't like is that Photoshop auto hides when you click away from it. I also wish that was optional. It wasn't always this way.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 4, 2006)

Scott, any time I have the answer I'm here for you! 

Oh, and on a pc you can app switch using alt + tab, not command + tab...


----------

